# wiring older crossing gate to fastrack



## ezrunner (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey folks, 

I personally don't use accessories much, I am more into creating elaborate layouts with intricate track setup.

Have a customer who is trying to set up and older crossing gate using Fastrack Accessory activator 6-12029. It works fine setting it up using the track power. He would like to set it up so that the train activates the gate but the gate using the accessory power from the transformer.

I would greatly appreciate any help, The manual says it can be done!


I am thinking wiring a realy into the circuit would be best way


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

First I have to assume a standard an AC transformer. The easiest way is attach the activator to the gate. A DC powered relay is used for two different power supplies . Two train crossing with different power for example.

The gate can be attached to the center rail and grounded to an isolated outer rail. The train will complete the ground and the gate will activate. That way you save the accessory. I couldn't find the link for the activator so I cannot tell you anything about it.

I did find this which is what I described.
Fastrak


----------



## smkonwatr (Feb 4, 2008)

I dont quite know about using two different transformers when using track to trigger accessories as I havent figured out the phasing and such. That is the reason that I bought a cw-80 transformer on e-bay and found this to be the easy way out.If you go to www.lionel.com and under product finder list crossing gate 6-14098 then go to the service tip under this accessorie and there is a great wiring diagarm using a relay and a bridge rectifier that I used with a relay from my 1986 Nissan pickup that was free and I think it was easy to do and very cool.Lionel even gives the stock no. of the bridge rectifier at Radio Shack.Someone out there knows for sure,but why couldn't you wire it using this set up with a different transformer?GOOD LUCK, Mike


----------

